# Odd Jars.



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 9, 2005)

I have looked all over the net regarding 17 Jars I have found amongst numerous old canning jars that were left in an old farmhouse we purchased. These Jars are quite large, with a wire bail and the words "Fleecy and Glide" on them. We assume they are old laundry detergent Jars but the fact that we can't find one thing on the net regarding them puzzles us. Here is a picture anyway. Any resources/litterature on jars, bottles, glass/wooden/rubber/ceramic insulators would be much appreciated, as you can tell i'm new to all this.


----------



## ronvae (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet they are "Fleecy Fabric Softener" jars, and I think Colgate now owns the brand.


----------



## 58froggy (Nov 10, 2005)

Unreal.  I work for Colgate USA and I did not know that.  Yes, Fleecy Fabric Softener is owned by Colgate Canada.  http://www.colgate.ca/english/ourproducts/fabriccare/softeners.html


----------



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah that is about as much info as I found as well. We knew that they had something to do with laundry or the likes but were more interested in the history or if anyone has ever seen one before. Penny holder or odd enough to slap on a shelf with other cool jars and bottles I have found???


 Rob


----------



## ronvae (Nov 20, 2005)

Try to find any collection internet/books/whatever, of old ads for Fleecy, and see if you can see jars that look like yours in the add.  That will give you the date.  Also, if you could just find out the date that "Fleecy" was first used as a brand-name, that would give you an "earliest".  Try e-mailing Colgate.  I think they're great jars--don't have a clue about worth/rarity though.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 28, 2005)

Rob, what are the markings of the bottom of the jars?  If there is a design patent number or an Owens Illinois mark on the bottom, that would help date the jars.  As for value, they're probably worth no more than a few bucks apiece - worth more if they had the original lids & labels still attached.  What matters is whether or not you like them - you can't put a price on your enjoyment can you?


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2005)

very cool finds rare???  lets see the bases  mike


----------

